# HLTA



## PortCityDreamer (4 Sep 2007)

Can anyone give advice on where is a good place to take your hlta. Appreciate responses


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Sep 2007)

Well not knowing where you are, how long you are given, whether or not you are alone or with your significant other, what your interests are etc, its hard to give an opinion.


----------



## PortCityDreamer (4 Sep 2007)

I'm in New Brunswick, not sure how much time my fiance will be given.


----------



## geo (4 Sep 2007)

HLTA... it all depends what you like and who you want to do it with.
Do you want to something like skiing, mountain climbing or simply lounging around on the beach with a drink in you hands...

What do you want?


----------



## PortCityDreamer (4 Sep 2007)

We definitely dont want to go to a beach and lounge around, more or less somewhere's with alot of history ....


----------



## geo (4 Sep 2007)

Weather is important at this time of year & as winter nears

Turkey is nice,
Split, Croatia
Moroco


----------



## JSR OP (5 Sep 2007)

HLTA = Home Leave Travel Assistance.  I found going home was best.  If I was entitled to a second LTA, then I would have gone to a second location.
People who did go to a third location, went to places like Australia, European Union, Thailand, Greece, Turkey, Florida.  

When your fiance gets into theatre, he'll talk with the CFPSA Travel office and start getting the ball rolling.

Oh, it also depends on how much money he is entitled to for HLTA.  I forget what it was for me, about $ 3 500.00 I think, but that entitlement was lowered for the incoming Roto.

Bon Voyage!


----------



## PortCityDreamer (5 Sep 2007)

appreciate all the info!!


----------



## c_canuk (7 Sep 2007)

in 2003 when I was in Bosnia I rented a car in Zagreb and drove through Slovania, Austria, Germany, Luxumberg, Belgium, France and England... spent most of my time in London and Bled Slovania. In London I got a hotel north of the city center that was right next to a tube station... Driving to it was hell, I spent 6 hours driving around till I got a cabbie to lead me there. once I got to the hotel the car stayed parked till I left and I used the tubes... the walking tours were very good, in particular "Ghosts by the gas light" after every site of a famous ghost we stopped in at a pub for half a pint. I spent the last week of HLTA in Bled. It's a touristy area sort of... I rented a flat for $40 a day in the hamlet just outside the major area and spent the week cooking my own meals, walking around the lake and eating at the resturant at the top of the mountain in the roman palace overlooking the monastary on the island in the middle of the lake.

If I were to do it again, I would get a euro train pass instead of driving, although the drive through Austria was awsome, and spend 2 days per city wile taking walking tours in all the places not just London.

I don't know if thats the sort of thing you're looking for but I enjoyed it other than driving in London (No street signs)


----------



## G-spot (16 Sep 2007)

If your HLTA is in November, I would recommend Thailand, the rainy season is over and its not that hot either.  You will have a great time and its cheap.


----------



## Scoobs (22 Sep 2007)

Here are the facts about HLTA:
1. You earn 3 days per month overseas in time off for HLTA;
2. The exact amount for a third location is $2646;
3. For the current roto, a 9 month tour = two HLTAs;
4. For a 9 month tour, you receive the full $2646 only if you take your third location trip on the first HLTA, not the second as was mistakenly said.  If you would go home for your first HLTA and then go to the third location for the second, the money you would get back would be 33% of $2646 = $873.18.  Therefore, as per the current policy, it makes more sense to max your benefits to take the third location trip on the FIRST HLTA.

Pass this info to your significant other.


----------



## Sindy (22 Sep 2007)

I spent 9 months in Kandahar and didn't get two HLTA... Where did you get that from??  They gave us Special Leave in lieu of upon return and PDA Allowance from 7th month ....


----------



## Gramps (23 Sep 2007)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Here are the facts about HLTA:
> 1. You earn 3 days per month overseas in time off for HLTA;
> 2. The exact amount for a third location is $2646;
> 3. For the current roto, a 9 month tour = two HLTAs;
> ...



Do not take this as fact. I would suggest not passing this off to your significant other as fact until you have it on paper from your OR. There are things in that post that are not concrete for every serving member overseas. For exapmle we were informed we earn 2.5 days per month for HLTA (and yes, I am in KAF right now) , there is also no evidence that there are two HLTAs for a 9 month tour. Check with your chain of command and your OR before you pass this info off as fact.


----------

